# cobb island



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

Anyone been fishing there ? I'm thinking about going to rent a boat and drifting through the crab pots or rent a boat at sandy point.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*The Croakers*

have been at Cobb Island for well over a month. Bloodworms will do the trick. .....Goodluck and tightlines


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

From what I understand, Bushwood and Cobb Island is doing pretty good right now with large size croakers using blood worms and squid. With the gas prices, I think I'll wait til they hit Route 50 area.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Bushwood*

Was there on Saturday and missed my limit by 2. All were between 16-19". Rented a boat, headed out... dropped anchor and let the good times roll. Got such a massive hit on one that my rod shot right out of the boat intot the water. Mind you I stayed in that spot the remainder of the day in hopes of get'n my new rod back. Two fish before departure and low and behold... a hook up that brought in an Alwife, a 18" croaker and my Okuma/Penn rod setup... Whew what a day and then headed to PLO to meet up w/ Tunafish and Reddog1.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*where were you anchored*

where where you anchored in reference to the bowies?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

by bouy 7 and the shore. there were houses on the shore and one had a yellow/blk raft on the bank. they hit sporadically and then i had a blizt around 1/2 pm. that's when i lost my rod.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*hey huntsman*

let me know the next time you're heading out. Not real clear on where bushwood is.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*SNIPER*

Sup Snipe, 
Met you at Matapeake a couple of months ago when we were snag'n all those Alwife and the young gun on the left side pulled in that 36" after he woke up.... LOL

Will be heading down to the Wood this afternoon right after work. Weekend is pretty booked up, so NO FISH'N for me then. Hopefully the weather holds and the fish are ready to eat, cuz I'm ready to catch'm. 

The place is not hard to find: Take 301S to 234E (Budds Creek Raceway) to 238E (you can only make a right turn at the Store). Follow that to Bushwood Rd (I think it's 239) it's a right turn by either an old firehouse/house/store (Historic White). Follow to the end (stop sign) and make a right and it'll bring you right to Quade's Store and the end of the road. 

I'll hit you w/ a PM.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*One more thing,*



> it's a right turn by either


 Don't go too fast over here or you'll pass it. This is actually a post office that looks like someone's grandma's house.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is Bushwood on a river or in the bay? 

Also, has anyone taken a boat out from Point Look Out state park?

What is the age requirement to rent a boat at Bushwood? 

Sorry for the many questions, couldn't find any information on the web for Quades. Thanks for your answers....


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Bushwood is basically on the lower Potomac river. Quade's is basically a store that's right next to the pier (if you really call it that). I have never rented a boat from them so I cannot give you info on that, but I assume you'll have to have at least a valid driver's license to rent one (adult that is).
Never rented a boat out of PLO either, so can't help you on that either.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Bushwood is Bay water.

You probable need to be 21. You will need to show your driver's license.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Bushwood*

I think I may have presented my DL at least once, but not the last time I rented (Saturday) and my fee for 1 person for the day (12hrs (6 - 6)) was $40/$45, if the boats are ready. I saw a group of 4 rent and it was $70. So, it's a bit cheaper as the numbers increase. I think the max per boat is 4. The charge for renting at PLO is $75.00 for 8hours but I haven't rented there before. Was interested but Tunafish always Chickens out on me...LOL He gets the :barf: when the boat get's to rock'n. Im sure you'll have to be at least 18 (not sure) have a receipt in my car I'll have to get back w/ ya on that one. 


Tuna:

Head'n down to the Wood/Choptico right after work. Got my bloodies in full swing but I need the ole Squidy, that's what I hit them w/ last week. Maybe head to the PLO right after. We'll see though.


----------



## FlounderFinder (Apr 7, 2003)

*Pier at night?*

So are there lights on the pier at night? Also, how long does it take to get to from the DC area? Thinking of hitting it up tonight...My freezer is calling out for croakers...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Reports bro,*

Don't forget give me some good news.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Huntsman
There are also reports of small blues in the mouth of the potomac. You never know.

RD


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Never fished there at nite. Normally when I come off the water, I am so tired from catching so many fish, I just want to go home.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Some lights, but not on the pier. So if you have a lantern I would advise you to bring it. Hmmm... small blues. I haven't heard of anyone every catching blues in the Wood, but you never know. If I snag one or two I'll be sure to let ya know. 

Reddog1, are you heading out anywhere this evening or wait'n for Grandpa tomorrow at PLO.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

No, heading out tomorrow. Some of us have to work. I will be headed to SP probably next week if the action picks up. I will drop you a line and see if the misses will let you come out and play. 

Is there any other place to pick up herring that you know of besides the market in DC.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

What type of fish do you catch off herrings?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Reddog*

Nah, that's the only place. But you may want to ask Tuna, they may have some at the Asian Market, that's where he ususally get's his squid ( i think). But if you go to the wharf to get herring, 
go to the back center and to your right they usually have some and it's pretty reasonable. Let me know and if we meet up I'll drop in and grab some.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

I use herrings for bluefish and striper.

I am being optimistic and maybe not realistic about the bluefish. There could be a fee straggler blues running around down there and I like to be prepared.

I know it is still a little early but the weather has been warm and last year I saw a few bluefish caught at Breeze Point in mid April.
You never know what is swimming around out there.

Hunt,
I am going out tomorrow so I don't know if we will cross paths. I will try the market tomorrow.

thanks


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

No one has caught any blues at PLO yet? There's reports of people catching them at OC and PLO isn't that far away from the ocean. Goodluck to you guys who are fishing this weekend.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

I plan to fish Matapeake tomorrow morning.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Do you think Bushwood is a good place to kayak fish?
How is boat traffic?
Would I have worry about getting run over by a crazy jet skiers and power boaters in this area?

Thanks,
Rod


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Yes, if its a good day. Everyone comes out.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*fished cobb island 5-14*

I fished from 6- about 12 pm caught four nice size croaker and 4 perch tagging along for the ride on a double header with the croaker.There were several people who where into the croakers but they were in the right spots they did good down at bowie 7 but you have to be in the right place. it seemed that if you were over sand you caught more fish as opposed to being anchored in the muddy bottom


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

scorpioreno- your best bet to catching croaker is to find where the oyster beds are,they like to feed on the smaller fish,worms that feed there,so maybe between bouy 7 and the shore theres a bed. TRIGGER


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

ThanksTRIGGERFISH I'll try that. How is the best way to tell if you are on an oyster bed?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Scorpioreno*

Did you ever get your rods back?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I usually take a bear hook(j-hook) and drag it on the bottom,you can feel the difference between sand,mud and shells and if you should come up with one, well!!!!


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*orest*

no not yet i have not been back to sandy point but now i will be going out at night and probably will see the guy with my rods. i'm sure he is just holding them for me.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

What kind of rods did you loose and what did they look like?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Also, hit Choptico Wharf Pier on Friday (8pm - 2am) and ended up w/ 15 nice keepers (13 - 18"). Pier was full for a few hours but when the bite died down people started to leave in route to their "OTHER PRODUCTIVE" spots... lol. Because they knew the fish were biting there. 

One lady casted out and set her rod on the side of the pilon and before she could sit down it was bending between her legs. If I hadn't of grabbed the end of the rod I think both of them may have been in the drink.... She started to reel it in and her tip was bent to the breaking point it seemed and 5s later... snaaaapppppp!!! Man, whatever it was it was a horse. Re-rigged and back to fishing. 

They were biting pretty regular on squid and bloods, but a couple of fellas caught the first few on shrimp. Didn't have any but didn't worry. 

In all a good eveing for all. I think about 25 - 30 croakers were caught between the 8 of us on the pier that late morning. The weekend before an older gentleman said he made away w/ 25+ the night of the storm. Whew what a haul (+6 bag limit). 

May head out to Solomons tonight just to see what's happening. No wet lines the weekend will be in N.C. Have fun fellas and don't spare any details.


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*lost rods*

One of my rods was a 11'6 pinnacle spinning rod with a shakespear baitrunner spinning reel and the other was a 12ft pro touch


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Was either red/white and lined w/ red line???


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*lost rods?*

no red line but the guy that supposedly has my rods is a heavy set black gentleman i can't remember what type of rods that he fished with but he seememd to be a ok straight up guy and I hope that he is only holding the rods till when he see's me...as a matter of fact i believe that is the case.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

no problem...


----------

